

Google Will Start Blocking Most Netscape Plug-In API Plug-Ins In January 2014 - davidkhess
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/23/say-goodbye-to-npapi/

======
davidkhess
Does anybody have a read on how many browser-based password managers are going
to be affected? (if any)

~~~
gcb0
Bet it will affect less people than killing g-reader affected.

